# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Eρωτησεις περι γεωτρήσεων , κλαπέ,συνδέσεις,αντεπίστροφα, μοτέρ, αυτοματο πότισμα κτλ

## puntix

Χαιρετώ την παρέα και μπαίνω αμέσως στο ψητό, στο κτήμα μου εχω μια γεώτρηση η οποία εχει καλό νερό και ειναι σε βάθος περίπου 8 μέτρων , την εγκατάσταση την εκανα μόνος μου με εναν φίλο, το όλο προτζεκτ θα ελεγα οτι πετυχε καθως πότιζα 2 χρόνια με μπεκ αλλα το πρόβλημα ειναι οτι η γεώτρηση εχανε τα νερά και καθε μέρα επρεπε να τροφοδοτώ με νερό δυκτίου ωστε να μπορέσει να αντλήσει το μοτερ και να στήλει στις σωληνώσεις λοιπόν.. πλεον επιδεί ταμ πεκ θα ξυλωθουν και θα κάνω χρήση σταγόνας και θα περαστεί καινουργιο δύκτιο προσπαθώ αυτες τις μέρες να επισκευάσω την διαρροή νερού για το λόγο οτι στο μελλον εχω σκοπό να κανω χρήση ηλεκτροβανων και καποιο χρονομετρητη χρονομετρητή οπότε θα πρέπει να κρατάει τα νερά για να μην κάψω το μοτέρ. Για να έχετε μια άποψη της εγκατάστασης ειναι η παρακάτω. 

και τα στοιχεία του μοτέρ ειναι αυτά :

Συμφωνα με αυτό το ταμπελακι και συμφωνα με τους σταλακτες που βλεπω στην αγορά για 100 λιτρα την ώρα στις 3 ατμοσφαιρες  (το οποιο θα δουλευει το μοτερ το οποιο ισως ειναι αρκετά μεγάλο στην παρουσα περίπτωση) πως θα υπολογίσω πόσα μετρα μπορεί να στήλει ανα 1 ατμοσφαιρα ωστε να μπορεσω να υπολογισω τα μετρα αλλα και πόσο νερό πρεπει να καταναλώσω λαμβάνωντας υποψην και το δοχειο διαστολής 200 λιτρων που υπάρχει στην εγκατάσταση ωστε να μπορέσω να να υπολογίζω τα σταγονίδια και κατι ακόμη βασικό τι σωλήνα να επιλεξω μετα τον συλλέκτη? 
Επίσης θα βοηθουσε να γνωριζω ποσα λιτρα μπορει να στηλει το συγκεκριμενο μοτέρ με σωλήνα 1 ιντσα Φ32 ωστα να υπολογίσω εχει κανεις τετοια στοιχεία ρε παιδια?

----------


## vasilisd

http://www.texnagron.gr/%CE%B1%CF%85...%85-i-130.html
http://www.kalliergo.gr/kalliergies-...i-odigies.html

----------


## vasilimertzani

Θα ψάξεις στο σαιτ του κατασκευαστη να βρεις την καμπυλη λειτουργιας της αντλιας.
Με βαση αυτη θα υπολογισεις σε τοσους σταλακτες τι παροχη και τι πιεση θα εχεις.για την πληρωση στην αναροφηση πρεπει να εχει ποτηρι αν και ειναι λαθος να τραβαει απο τοσα μετρα βαθος η αντλια.

----------


## lakon1981

1) http://www.cswaterpumps.it/pict/pdf/...mps%202010.pdf
2)Ο συγκεκριμένος τύπος που έχεις δεν υπάρχει στον κατάλογο αλλά στη σελίδα 10 σου αναφέρει ότι ο τύπος 2C είναι με διπλή φτερωτή και δίνει κάποιες καμπύλες. Η παροχή δίνεται σε lt/min. 
Πάμε τώρα στο ταμπελάκι σου. Σου γράφει: V1* 25/125 και δίπλα: Hm 65/36. Τουτέστιν με παροχή lt/min το μανομετρικό είναι 65m και αν αυξήσεις την παροχή μέχρι τα 125 lt/min το μανομετρικό θα πέσει στα 36m. Άρα μπορείς να φτιάξεις μια καμπύλη μόνος σου έχοντας υπ' όψη σου τα γενικά σχήματα των καμπυλών της σελίδας 10. Η μετατροπή των lt/min σε m3/h γίνεται με: (lt/min) χ 60 /1000 και των lt/sec με :frown: lt/min) / 60 .  
3) Σε κάθε αντλία ανοικτού κύκλου πρέπει ο κατασκευαστής να δίνει και το ύψος αναρρόφησης. Δηλαδή να σου λέει: χm θετικό μανομετρικό και ψm αρνητικό. Το max αρνητικό που κυκλοφορεί στο εμπόριο είναι 7 - 8 m. Απορώ πως η δικιά σου αναρροφά καλά από τα 8m. Αν δεν σου δίνει ο κατασκευαστής το ύψος αναρρόφησης πρέπει να το αφαιρέσεις από το ολικό. Άρα το ολικό διαθέσιμο μανομετρικό που έχεις μπροστά, πιθανόν να είναι 65m - 8m = 57mΥΣ με παροχή 1,5 m3/h (25 lt/min). 
4) Οι μέγιστες απώλειες δεν υπολογίζονται κουτουρού, αλλά με βάση τον δυσμενέστερο κλάδο, από την αντλία μέχρι τον τελευταίο σταλάκτη. Αν όμως συνδυάσεις αυτό το post με το #2 είσαι πολύ κοντά στους σωστούς υπολογισμούς. Οι διατομές για τη μέγιστη παροχή (7,5m3/h) από Φ32 έως Φ28 είναι μια χαρά. 
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## puntix

μπορει απλα λογο του οτι ειναι τριφασικο τι να πω το κλαπε το εχω στα 7 μετρα.. τωρα οσο ποιο πολυ  νερό τραβάει πέφτει το μανομετρικό χμ.. αρα αν υποθεσουμε οτι το μοτερ  τραβάει απο την γεωτρηση το μεγιστο το οποιο υπολογισα περιπου σε 3,5  κυβικά (λαστιχο 1 + 1/2) θα εχουμε 36 - μετρα το αρνητικο μανομετρικό  μουμπλε μουμπλε.. Δηλαδή τραβαει 125 λιτρα και στελνει 36 μείον το  βαθος του λαστίχου εχουμε 28 , αυτά τα 28 μπορουμε να τα μεταφράσουμε σε  μέτρα?? Δηλαδή μπορουμε με καποιο υπολογισμό να δουμε μεχρι πόσα μέτρα  μπορουμε να εχουμε συγκεκριμενα psi στο τελευταίο σταλακτη π.χ με 1 inces σωλήνα? Η δεν γινεται αυτό και τζαμπα χαίρομαι..   :Biggrin:  

υ.π Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως να χρησιμοποιήσω την καμπύλη και που θα μου χρησιμευσει.. οκ σε 60 sec / 125  ναι αυτο ειναι για να βρουμε την διατομή της σωλήνας οπως ειπες η 32αρα ειναι υπεραρκετή αλλα μεχρι τον συλλέκτη, το προβλημα απο εκει και περα όμως θα παίξω σε φ16 ή Φ 20 και θελω να υπολογίσω τα μετρα που θα ειναι λογικα αυξημενα λογο στραγγαλισμου 

υπ.2 και το αλλο που δεν ξερω οπως βλεπετε υπαρχει στην εγκατάσταση ενα δοχείο διαστολής για να παίρνει της ανοχές αλλα και για να ενεργοποιεί τον πιεσοστάτη, αλλα σκεφτηκα ψ να το χρησιμοποιώ με καποιο αντεπιστροφο κλαπέ που θα ανοιγει με την πιεση του νερού  που θα δημιουργειτε απο το στραγγάλισμα της σωληνας απο 32 σε φ20 ωστε να αποθηκευετε αντι να σβηνει ο πιεσοστατης ετσι οπως ειναι τώρα δεν νομιζω οτι βοηθαει..

----------


## vasilimertzani

Ειναι δεν ειναι τριφασικο αυτες οι αντλιες ετσι δουλευουν.μαξ.στα 8μ (οπου νομιζω στους υπολογισμους ειναι χ2,απο οτι θυμαμαι)
Για να υπολογισεις την καταναλωση θα χρησιμοποιησεις τους σταλακτες.ποσα λιτρα βγάζουν σε ποση ωρα οποτε εχεις την παροχη που θες.απο εκει και περα θα εχεις και την πιεση του κυκλωματος .διατομες βαση ποση παροχη θα περναει απο την σωληνα αυτη.αντεπιστροφο στο δοχειο δεν μπαινει,φιλτρο μονο.αν ειναι τεραστια η αντλια για την χρήση που θες μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει το δοχειο αν και δεν θα το προτεινα καθολου.

----------


## lakon1981

> Δηλαδή μπορουμε με καποιο υπολογισμό να δουμε μεχρι πόσα μέτρα  μπορουμε να εχουμε συγκεκριμενα psi στο τελευταίο σταλακτη


Ναι μπορούμε. Για να σε βοηθήσω ανέβασέ μου ένα σκίτσο του δικτύου σου με διατομές, μήκη και εξαρτήματα σωληνώσεων. Αν δεν μπορείς περιέγραψέ μου το δίκτυο ως εξής: Αντλία, ανεπίστροφη, πιεζοστάτης, σωλήνας φ τάδε, μέτρα τόσα, ταφ σε δύο κλάδους...
Κλάδος 1. Φ τόσο, μέτρα τόσα, σταλάκτης1, παροχή που θέλω σε αυτόν τόση*
Κλάδος 2...κοκ
ΣΣ* Την παροχή γράψτη με ότι μονάδες θέλεις...

----------


## vasilisd

Καπου εχεις μπερδεψει το υψος της υδατινης στηλης, το μηκος και την παροχη ανα ωρα. Επισκεψου ενα καταστημα που εμπορευεται τετοια ειδη και ζητα τη συνδρομη μηχανολογου. Απο εδω ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να βγαλεις ακρη.

----------


## puntix

> Ναι μπορούμε. Για να σε βοηθήσω ανέβασέ μου ένα σκίτσο του δικτύου σου με διατομές, μήκη και εξαρτήματα σωληνώσεων. Αν δεν μπορείς περιέγραψέ μου το δίκτυο ως εξής: Αντλία, ανεπίστροφη, πιεζοστάτης, σωλήνας φ τάδε, μέτρα τόσα, ταφ σε δύο κλάδους...
> Κλάδος 1. Φ τόσο, μέτρα τόσα, σταλάκτης1, παροχή που θέλω σε αυτόν τόση*
> Κλάδος 2...κοκ
> ΣΣ* Την παροχή γράψτη με ότι μονάδες θέλεις...


Καταρχήν σας ευχαριστώ  φιλε lakon σου ετοιμασα ενα σχεδιακι στο photoshop  :Smile:  με λιγα λόγια θα βγω απο το σπιτακι με φ32 και μετά θα δώσω διακλαδώσεις σε φ16 ή φ 20 σε σταλάκτες κοκκινους ρυθμιζομενους απο 0 εως 70 λιτρα την ώρα (max 3 ατμοσφαιρες για τα 70) που σημαινει 1.2 λιτρα το λεπτο σε καθε σταλακτη θελω να υπολογίσω με αυτες τις συνθηκες και φουλ παροχη νερου πόσους σταλακτες και στα ποσα μετρα θα πιασει και ο τελευταίος σταλακτης τις ιδιες ατμοσφαιρες, με εναν προχειρο υπολογισμό η αποσταση του τελευταίου σταλακτη  θα μπορουσε να είναι 250 μετρα! 

υπ1 Αν καταλαβα σωστα θα μπορω αργοτερα με καποιο μειωτή η παροχομετρο να στειλω με νερό ποιο μακρυά καθως ολο λιγοτερο νερο στην παροχη του μοτερ περισσότερο μανομετρικο.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Θα δεις στην καμπυλη αφου θες 3bar ποση παροχη σου βγαζει.απο εκει αποφασίζεις ποσους σταλακτες μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις.αν τους υπολογισεις ακριβως τοτε θα μπορεις μειωνοντας την ροη να επιτυχεις το τέλειο αποτελεσμα.με βαση τωρα τους σταλακτες σε καυε γραμμη θα υπολογισεις την διατομη που θελει.
Λαθος εχεις καταλαβει.θεωρητικα η αντλια σου μπορει να στειλει σε ευθεια απειρα μετρα.το μανομετρικο που αναφερουμε ειναι ποσο ψηλα μπορει να το ανεβασει το νερο οχι ποσο μακρια.

----------


## lakon1981

> ...1.2 λιτρα το λεπτο σε καθε σταλακτη...φουλ παροχη νερου πόσους σταλακτες και στα ποσα μετρα θα πιασει και ο τελευταίος σταλακτης ...250 μετρα!


1) Ο υπολογισμός ξεκινάει απ' τις ανάγκες. Θέτουμε λοιπόν 70 lt/h σε κάθε σταλάκτη.
2) Στη συνέχεια πάμε στις λοιπές απαιτήσεις. Φούλ παροχή έχεις όταν μπροστά από την αντλία δεν υπάρχει καμία αντίσταση. Με σωληνώσεις, γωνιές, διακλαδώσεις και απαίτηση μήκους δικτύου 250 m (στο περίπου) η παροχή θα είναι μικρότερη. Για να έχεις ικανοποιητική πίεση στο δίκτυο ώστε το νερό να πάει μακριά υπολογίζω απ' την εμπειρία μου και απ' την καμπύλη της αντλίας, παροχή 3500 lt/h max. Αυτό σημαίνει περίπου 50 σταλάκτες. (50 χ 70 lt/h = 3500lt/h)
3) Για να έχεις ικανοποιητική απόδοση πρέπει μετά το Φ32 να πας με πλαστικό σωλήνα Φ25 τουλάχιστον μήκους περίπου 150 m και πάνω του να κοτσάρεις τις διακλαδώσεις σου. Υπολόγισε ότι σου τρώνε πίεση και οι καμπύλες, τα φίλτρα, το ανεπίστροφο κλπ. Δηλαδή μέγιστο μήκος δικτύου 150m με σωλήνα Φ25 και 50 σταλάκτες σύνολο σε όλο το δίκτυο.  
Για να πας στα 250m και μα έχεις περισσότερους σταλάκτες θέλεις - πάλι στο περίπου - 100m Φ32, 100m Φ25 και 50m Φ22. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα έχεις και πιο μεγάλη παροχή (περίπου 4500 lt/h) και πιο πολλούς σταλάκτες (65).

Μόνος σου εμπειρικά και με δοκιμές ίσως πετύχεις κάτι καλύτερο. Αν οι καλλιέργειές σου όμως είναι επαγγελματικές και θα σου αποδώσουν χρήματα, τότε καλύτερα πήγαινε σε κάποιον μηχανικό αρδετικών έργων στην περιοχή σου, ή ζήτα σχεδιασμό από το κατάστημα που πουλάει τον εξοπλισμό.

----------


## puntix

> 1) Ο υπολογισμός ξεκινάει απ' τις ανάγκες. Θέτουμε λοιπόν 70 lt/h σε κάθε σταλάκτη.
> 2) Στη συνέχεια πάμε στις λοιπές απαιτήσεις. Φούλ παροχή έχεις όταν μπροστά από την αντλία δεν υπάρχει καμία αντίσταση. Με σωληνώσεις, γωνιές, διακλαδώσεις και απαίτηση μήκους δικτύου 250 m (στο περίπου) η παροχή θα είναι μικρότερη. Για να έχεις ικανοποιητική πίεση στο δίκτυο ώστε το νερό να πάει μακριά υπολογίζω απ' την εμπειρία μου και απ' την καμπύλη της αντλίας, παροχή 3500 lt/h max. Αυτό σημαίνει περίπου 50 σταλάκτες. (50 χ 70 lt/h = 3500lt/h)
> 3) Για να έχεις ικανοποιητική απόδοση πρέπει μετά το Φ32 να πας με πλαστικό σωλήνα Φ25 τουλάχιστον μήκους περίπου 150 m και πάνω του να κοτσάρεις τις διακλαδώσεις σου. Υπολόγισε ότι σου τρώνε πίεση και οι καμπύλες, τα φίλτρα, το ανεπίστροφο κλπ. Δηλαδή μέγιστο μήκος δικτύου 150m με σωλήνα Φ25 και 50 σταλάκτες σύνολο σε όλο το δίκτυο.  
> Για να πας στα 250m και μα έχεις περισσότερους σταλάκτες θέλεις - πάλι στο περίπου - 100m Φ32, 100m Φ25 και 50m Φ22. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα έχεις και πιο μεγάλη παροχή (περίπου 4500 lt/h) και πιο πολλούς σταλάκτες (65).
> 
> Μόνος σου εμπειρικά και με δοκιμές ίσως πετύχεις κάτι καλύτερο. Αν οι καλλιέργειές σου όμως είναι επαγγελματικές και θα σου αποδώσουν χρήματα, τότε καλύτερα πήγαινε σε κάποιον μηχανικό αρδετικών έργων στην περιοχή σου, ή ζήτα σχεδιασμό από το κατάστημα που πουλάει τον εξοπλισμό.


Σας ευχαριστώ πολυ ολους για τις πληροφορίες , αυτες τις μερες σχεδιαζω το λαχανοκηπο οπωτε θα ξερω ακριβως τα μετρα και τις σταγόνες /σταλακτες που θα χρειαστώ! θα επανελθω αν εχω καποιο πρόβλημα επι της πράξης!  :Smile:

----------


## lakon1981

Εύχομαι και πάλι καλή επιτυχία. Ότι θες εδώ είμαστε. Εξ' άλλου συνάδελφοι είμαστε. Κι εγώ πότιζα με μια βενζιναντλία 4 στρέμματα με καρποφόρα...μέχρι που μου την έκλεψαν. Τώρα έβαλα στο αρτεσιανό μια βυθιζόμενη. Μέχρι τώρα την έχει γλυτώσει... :Biggrin:

----------


## puntix

Σημερα επιασα να βαλω και τον δευτερο διακοπτη πίσω και μπροστά απο το αντεπίστροφο γεμισα νερό ολα πολυ ωραία και ξεκινησα να μετράω τα μέτρα ωστε να υπολογίσω της σταγόνες , όταν λοιπόν βραδυασε μετα απο 1-2 ωρίτσες..  λεω για να δουμε αν εχει κρατήσει τα νερά το μοτερ ανοιγω και ... Παπαλα για ακομη μια φορά.. 
*Edit* μετά απο  σκεψη, νομίζω εντόπισα το πρόβλημα και ο λόγος που χάνει τα νερά , ο  λόγος είναι οτι κανονικα πρεπει να τεστάρω μονο της γραμμές που  χρειάζομαι και χωρίς να αγγίζω τις υπολοιπες, οσες λιγότερες εχουμε  τόσες περισσότερες πιθανοτητες καλής λειτουργίας θα έχουμε και εξηγώ τον  λόγο..  Εφόσον γεμιζω το μοτερ και το λαστιχο με νερό κατα την πρώτη  φορά αυτό δουλευει κανονικα και δουλευει οπως πρέπει! ( εγώ πχ εχω απο  παλιοτερη εγκατασταση εχω 5 γραμμες στο συλλέκτη με διακοπτες, το  πρόβλημα εγκειτε στο οτι θα πρεπει να αποφασίσουμε οτι χρειαζομαστε 2  γραμμες για τους σταλακτες μας και τα οποια ποτισματα μας και τελος!  Το  μηχανημα θα πρεπει να κλείνει απο τους διακοπτες ισως και με την χρήση  μιας ηλεκτροβάνας η και τρίοδη με καποιο χρονοδιακόπτη θα ηταν καλή  φάση  ΕΠ ουδενή δεν πρεπει να αγγίξουμε τους αλλους διακόπτες και καλο  ειναι να τους καταργήσω εδώ που τα λέμε διότι εαν ανοιξω καποια αλλη  γραμμή τότε πέφτει λιγο η σταθμη καθως ολοι ειναι πανω στο ίδιο συλλέκτη  αρα μπαινει λιγο αέρας απο την πλευρά του μοτερ με αποτέλεσμα το  αντεπιστροφο οπου παρεμβάλετε αριστερα απο το διακοπτη (νερου) του μοτερ  να ανοιγει ελαχιστα και να εισχωρει νερό απο το λαστιχο με αποτελεσμα  να παιρνει αερα και το λάστιχο .. Δεν ξερω αν μπορεσα να δώσω να  καταλαβετε που νομιζω οτι εντοπισα το πρόβλημα , αυτό που εκανα ειναι  αφησα μια γραμμή ανοιχτεί ενώ πρώτα τσέκαρα για αρκετή ώρα την  εγκατάσταση για διαρροές και εκλεισα το μοτερ απο τον διακοπτη του  πίνακα , θα το τεσταρω για 3-4 μέρες και μετά θα προχωρίσω αν ειναι ολα  σωστά, μέχρι τότε θα εχω σχεδιάσει και τα μέτρα και τους όσους τους  σταλακτες που χρειάζομαι!  
υπ.2 και εδω που τα λέμε ίσως να ειναι  και λαθος ο σχεδιασμός του συλλέκτη , ισως να ειναι αναποδα ίσως θα  επρεπε ο συλλέκτης να ειναι στο κάτω σημείο και οι διακόπτες  και οι  γραμμες να φευγουν απο ψηλάώστε να μην μπορεί να φύγει το νερό προς τα  κάτω αν τυχών ανοιξει καποιος εναν αλλον διακόπτη περα απο τους βασικούς  ! Ισως..

----------


## vasilimertzani

Το ανεπιστροφο που λες ειναι αυτο στην αναροφηση της αντλιας;δεν εχεις ποτηρι απο εκει που τραβαει νερο;

----------


## puntix

εχω ποτηρι , αυριο θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία απο το μηχανημα

----------


## vasilimertzani

Το εχεις τσεκαρει αν χανει;
Η σωληνα αναροφησης ειναι γεματη οταν ξεκινας την αντλια;
Επισης αν το δικτυο ειναι υπο πιεση κακως εχεις βαλει το αντεπιστροφο εκει.πρεπει να πάει μετα την αντλια.

----------


## lakon1981

αντλία ποτίσματος.doc


> ( εγώ πχ εχω απο παλιοτερη εγκατασταση εχω 5 γραμμες στο συλλέκτη με διακοπτες, το  πρόβλημα εγκειτε στο οτι θα πρεπει να αποφασίσουμε οτι χρειαζομαστε 2 γραμμες για τους σταλακτες μας και τα οποια ποτισματα μας και τελος!


1) Περίμενε Τόλη γιατί κάτι δεν κατάλαβα. Όταν σου έδωσα τα μέτρα και τις διατομές του σωλήνα δεν υπολόγισα ότι υπήρχε συλλέκτης με πολλές γραμμές (δεν ήταν ευκατανόητο το σκίτσο που ανέβασες) και τα δεδομένα που σου έδωσα αφορούσαν μία μόνο γραμμή. Όταν λέω δηλαδή 150m ή 250 εννοώ μετά τον συλλέκτη μόνο έναν σωλήνα. Σε περίπτωση που λειτουργούν ταυτόχρονα κι άλλες γραμμές, τότε η παροχή μοιράζεται, η πίεση του κάθε κλάδου πέφτει και έτσι το τελικό μήκος των κλάδων περιορίζεται.
2) Με έχει απασχολήσει το ύψος αναρρόφησης της αντλίας και τα νερά που χάνει η γεώτρηση. Αν το νερό το βρίσκεις στα 8m η γεώτρηση αυτή είναι στα όρια του αρτεσιανού (απλό πηγάδι). Η περιοχή σου τι στάθμη υπόγειων υδάτων έχει; Αυτό θα το δεις από τα γύρω αρτεσιανά που φαίνεται καθαρά η στάθμη του νερού. Μπορείς να το δεις αυτό;
3) Κλάδος αναρρόφησης. Τα λέμε απ' την αρχή για να μην συμβούν παρεξηγήσεις. Στο τέρμα του σπιράλ και μέσα στη γεώτρηση υπάρχει ένα φίλτρο με ενσωματωμένη αντεπίστροφη (κλαπέ), το οποίο ανοίγει προς τα πάνω, μόλις η αντλία αρχίσει να αναρροφά. Στο άλλο άκρο του σπιράλ, έξω και λίγο πριν την αντλία, έχουμε ταφ (φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία) με μια κάθετη χειροκίνητη βάνα, όπου εκεί επάνω βιδώνει το ποτηράκι πλήρωσης. Λίγο πριν εκκινήσει η αντλία ρίχνοντας νερό στο ποτηράκι πλήρωσης γεμίζουμε όλο το σωλήνα αναρρόφησης (σπιράλ). Σε αυτή τη φάση το κλαπέ στο τέρμα του μέσα στη γεώτρηση, κρατάει το νερό ώστε να να μην αδειάζει η στήλη. Μόλις αρχίσει να λειτουργεί η αντλία κλείνουμε την κάθετη δίοδη και απομονώνουμε το ποτηράκι. 
Ε, ωραία αυτό ήταν. Άλλη αντεπίστροφη δεν χρειάζεσαι πουθενά ούτε στην αναρρόφηση ούτε στην κατάθλιψη. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί βάζεις αντεπίστροφη μετά την αντλία, αφού το νερό διαφεύγει έτσι κι αλλιώς από τους σταλάκτες. :Wink:  Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω σε τι θα σε βοηθήσει η εγκλωβισμένη πίεση στην κατάθλιψη, αφού αυτή την αποκαθιστάς ότι ώρα θέλεις...Η αναρρόφηση σε ενδιαφέρει μόνο.

----------


## puntix

λοιπόν παιδιά σημερα πιαστηκα πάλι με το ρημάδι και έχουμε και λέμε!  Ο φίλος απο επάνω εχει δίκιο ως προς το 


> Επισης αν το δικτυο ειναι υπο πιεση κακως εχεις βαλει το αντεπιστροφο εκει.πρεπει να πάει μετα την αντλια.


 πολυ σωστό! ο λόγος λοιπόν που το εβαλα ετσι ειναι γιατί γενικά το μοτερ απο εκει που το πηρα το ετοιμασε ετσι οποτε λοιπόν δεν εδωσα βάση αργότερα οταν ανακαλυψα οτι εχανε τα νερα ειδα οτι το μοτερ ειχε κλιση προς τα πίσω αρα υπέθεσα οτι το πορτακι του κλαπέ θα ανοίγει (ηταν τύπου Τ) ετσι λοιπόν νομίζωντας οτι βρήκα την λύση εβαλα αντεπίστροφο και 2 διακόπτες για τον λόγο οτι ετσι μπορούσα να τσεκαρω πχ την επόμενη αν χανει απο το λαστιχο ή απο το μοτερ αναλογα ποια στάθμη θα επεφτε..  Σημερα λοιπόν αυτό που εκανα ειναι εβγαλα τον ενα διακοπτη και το αντεπιστροφο μιας και οντως δεν χρειαζεται τσεκαρα το δοχειο διαστολης αν λειτουργει και εβγαλα τελειως το κλαπέ το κρεμασα και οπως θα δειτε στις φωτογραφίες καθως το παρατηρουσα ξαφνικα ειδα κατι φυσαλίδες ωπα λέω εδώ ειμαστε και το διορθωσα, επειτα κουμπωσα το λαστιχο στην ακρη του μοτερ και το επενδυσα με σαμπρελα και σύρμα ωστε να είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν χάνει και μετά προσπαθησα να ρυθμίσω τον πιεσοστατη ιταλικου τυπου αν καταλαβα καλά η μεγαλη βιδα ρυθμιζει την ευαισθησια ή το βήμα και το μικρο βιδακι την πιεση ή κατι τετοιο παντως το ενα με το αλλο εχει αμεση συναρτηση και πρεπει να τα πειραζεις ολα μαζί , εκει διαπίστωσα οτι δεν μπορώ να κατέβω κατω απο 4-5 bar, ηλπιζα οτι θα μπορεσει να κατέβει στα 3 bar η παροχή ωστε να μπορεσω πολυ ευκολα να υπολογίσω της σταγόνες ετσι οπως ειναι η εγκατασταση αυτο που μπορει να γίνει ωστε να κανονισω ακριβως την παροχη που θελω νομιζω οτι ειναι το εξής ετσι οπως κατεβενουν απο το συλλέκτη οι 4 γραμμες θα καταλήγουν σε μια γραμμή αυτό θα βοηθησει στο καθως στραγγαλιζοντας της βανες  αυτο το συστημα θα λειτουργήσει σαν ρυθμιστης πιεσης και επισεις για το αυτοματο θα μπορει να μπουν η χρονοδιακοπτης με ηλεκτροβανες ή να κλεινει ο διακοπτης .
υ.π και κατι ακομη βασικό! Οταν κλείνει το μοτερ τοτε το κλαπέ χανει καποιο ογκο νερου δηλαδή στα 2-3 κλεισιματα εχει πεσει η σταθμη του λαστιχου εχει κατέβει βαζωντας εκει το αντεπιστροφο εκανε αυτο το κακό δε μπορουσε να περασει προς τα πίσω το περισευουμενο νερό απο την κεντρόφυγκα  οπότε νομιζω οτι βρήκα την λύση! Θα δούμε αυριο.

----------


## puntix

Λοιπον εχω καλά νεα το μοτερ κρατάει το νερό και δουλευει επιτέλους! Σημερα ετοίμασα ενα σχεδιαγραμμα σας το παραθέτω και εδώ για να ακούσω και καμια γνώμη!  :Smile: 

Πάμε να τα υπολογίσουμε τώρα.. εχουμε και λέμε απο το μοτέρ θα βγώ σχεδόν αμέσως με Φ25 δηλαδή μεγιστη παροχή 1800 λίτρα / h που σύμφωνα με την μέθοδο τον τριών μας δίνει 30 λίτρα παροχή το λεπτό στο σκίτσο βλεπουμε οτι στα παρτέρια θα εχω περίπου 40 σταλακτες με χαμηλή παροχή 0 εως 6 λίτρα την ώρα που στο μέγιστη ρύθμιση μας δίνει 0,1 ml ή 100 ml νερό σε κάθε σταλάκτη δηλαδή 40 * 100 = 4 λίτρα το λεπτό. 
Πάμε τώρα στις πράσινες διαβαθμισεις εκεί οπου θα εχω θαμνους και δεντρα και σκεφτομαι να βάλω κοκκινους σταλακτες τους οποίους τους υπολογίζω περίπου στους 50 και οι οποίοι θα ρυθμιστουν για να δίνουν 4 φορες περισσότερα όγκο νερού απο τους σταλακτες του λαχανόκηπου και αυτό με αριθμους ισούτε με μπουμπλέ μουμπλέ..  400 ml το λεπτό * 50 = 20 λίτρα   
Αρα Εχουμε κατανάλωση νερου 24 λίτρα το λεπτό για παροχή 30 λίτρων το λεπτό  + το δοχείο διαστολής. οπου και να κόψει ο πιεσοστάτης θα συνεχίζει να στέλνει το δοχείο .

----------


## lakon1981

Πήγαινε στο #18. Σου έχω αναρτήσει ένα αρχείο που ανοίγει με word και σου περιγράφω την πρότυπη σύνδεση. 
Με βάση αυτό θέλω να μου πεις ότι: 
α) Πάω στο συλλέκτη με σωλήνα Φ* τόσο*.
β) Πάνω στον συλλέκτη έχω π.χ. 1,2,3,4,...100 παράλληλους κλάδους. 
γ) Σε κάθε κλάδο θέλω *τόσους* σταλάκτες. 
δ) Ο 1ος κλάδος πρέπει να έχει *τόσο* μήκος, ο δεύτερος *τόσο*, ο τρίτος *τόσο*, κοκ.

Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω τι το θες αυτό το ρημάδι το δοχείο "διαστολής", τον πιεζοστάτη και γενικά τα ανεπίστροφα. Δεν το καταλαβαίνω...Για διάβασε προσεκτικά το #18. 
Σου λέω ότι κι εγώ ποτίζω κάποια στρεμματάκια και ενώ το δίκτυο και οι σταλάκτες μου είναι σε στάθμη ψηλότερη της αντλίας (της προηγούμενης βενζινοκίνητης), τα μόνα δοχεία που χρησιμοποιώ είναι δεξαμενές εφεδρικού ποτίσματος στο πάνω μέρος του κτήματος . Τίποτε άλλο. Μόλις τελειώσω το πότισμα όλο το νερό του δικτύου επιστρέφει στο πηγάδι. Ε και; 
Το μόνο που θες είναι λίγο πριν την εκκίνηση να υπάρχει ένα κλαπέ στο βυθιζόμενο φίλτρο της αναρρόφησης, μέσα στη γεώτρηση, πηγάδι, οτιδήποτε, να σου δημιουργεί συνεχή υδραυλική στήλη στην αναρρόφηση. Τέλος. 

Σ.Σ. H μέθοδος για να έχεις ανά πάσα στιγμή σταθερή πίεση στο δίκτυο - αν αυτό αναζητάς - είναι άλλη...

----------


## vasilimertzani

Και το πλεοναζων νερο που αντλει τι θα το κανει;μια λυση είναι με ανακουφιστικη να το επιστρεφει πισω,, αν και διαφωνω λογω λάσπης.

----------


## lakon1981

Και θα το αποθηκεύει σε ένα δοχείο 200 lt; Για πόση ώρα;
Λάσπη; Για πες αναλυτικά.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αν το αφησει σε κλειστο κυκλωμα χωρις ΔΔ τοτε σε λιγα λεπτα λειτουργιας η αντλια θα εχει φτασει στην ονομαστικη πιεση λειτουργιας .αν βαλει δοχειι συμφωνα με αυτα που λεει εχει καταναλωση 24lt/min και η αντλια πρεσαρει 30lt/min.οποτε το δοχειο θα γεμιζει με 6lt/min.θα γεμιζει σε 10-15λεπτα και θα κλεινει η αντλια για αλλα 10.προσωπικα βεβαια δεν πιστευω να γινει κατι τετοιο ποτε λογω λαθοςυπολογισμών.
Η δευτερη περιπτωση που αναφερα ειναι με ανακουφιστικη βαλβιδα να επιστρεφει το νερο πισω στο πηγαδι,αν θελει πιεση 4bar τοτε θα την ρυθμισει να ανοιγει στα 4 οποτε θα κραταει σταθερη την πιεση.

----------

